

Ask HN: “Do Not Call” for domains? - jason_slack

For weeks after registering a new domain name I am bombarded with e-mails and phone calls asking if I want web design help, etc.<p>I guess I could always pay to private register the domains to combat this. However, why must we incur additional fees to protect SPAM and telemarketers? Are there other options available?
======
tux
This is exactly why I wont register any domain that do not allow whois guard.
I would suggest using whois guard, NameCheap has one of the cheapest ones.
Alternatively, you can have separate disposable email address on your whois
info.

~~~
Fastidious
Google Domains have Whois guard free.

~~~
tux
Thank you for pointing that out. Does google have DNS management and CNAME
wildcard support ?

Found it:
[https://support.google.com/domains/answer/3290350?hl=en](https://support.google.com/domains/answer/3290350?hl=en)

" We include 10 million resolutions per year for each domain you register with
Google Domains. "

Question: What happens when you reach 10 million ?

Also found disturbing article about google whois guard:

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/epic-google-snafu-
le...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/03/epic-google-snafu-leaks-hidden-
whois-data-for-280000-domains/)

------
forgottenpass
_why must we incur additional fees to protect SPAM and telemarketers?_

For the same reasons that if you had a sales team, you'd have them make cold
calls.

